

Brain scans better forecast math learning in kids than do skill tests - papapra
http://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2015/08/brain-scans-better-forecast-math-learning-in-kids.html

======
ColinWright
Here's an important take-away:

    
    
        "Just because a child is currently
         struggling doesn’t necessarily mean
         he or she will be a poor learner in
         the future."

